# Dreamweaver Language Change?



## Gallardo X (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it possible? I just got Dreamweaver 8 and it's in french for some reason, and I assume that you can change the language to good old english but seeing as I don't speak French it makes life just that much more difficult.:down:


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome, where did you get dreamweaver from?


----------



## nosila50 (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you tried this site, it might help.

www.macromedia.com/go/dreamweaver_support
www.macromedia.com/go/dreamweaver_newsgroup


----------

